# Baiting carp



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've heard of people who use sweet corn and other carp baits to bring in more fish. I don't know if it's legal or not so I wanted to check with you guys to see if it's legit or not in Minnesota. Anyone know?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Never mind, a CO or the DNR or someone was doing lisence checks tonight when I was out shooting and I asked him about it. It is *NOT* legal to throw *anything* in the water such as dead fish, bait, etc. So nobody in MN should bait unless they feel like losing a bow and your gear.


----------



## greenchicken (Jul 2, 2007)

I have been told this before and I would love someone to explain the reason. You can bait a hook but you can't bait the water for bow fishing?

I shoot in Big Bear and I get annoyed at all the rules. I feel as if we should be given free licenses. We can;t bait them, we can;t soot bass, trout or cat fish. They (the water dept) needs to get the carp out of the lake so why should we have to pay to do them this service?!?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess the reason is they don't want people throwing stuff in the water that'll just stay there and stuff like that. They think that if people fill up an old t-shirt or minnor trap with carp bait they'll leave them in the water and polute the water. I really don't see the problem with it because too many people polute water by leaving their carp on the banks and in the water, it's not any different than that. Turtles eat the dead carp, carp eat the bait...

*Side note, I do NOT leave my carp laying on the banks or in the water. I throw mine out for the ***** and coyotes to eat on a farm.


----------

